# Seltsame Musikstile



## Marco001 (21 August 2008)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat mir 2 (Lizenzfreie) Lieder über ICQ geschickt, die sich relativ merkwürdig anhören. Ich hab die Dinger mal bei Myvideo.de hochgeladen, weil ich nicht unbedingt Rapidshare benutzen wollte.
Mönchsgesang - Marco001 - MyVideo
Kirchenlied - Marco001 - MyVideo
Könnts euch ja mal anhören und sagen was ihr von den Teilen haltet, mein Bekannter sagte, das sei was neues.


----------



## Wembley (21 August 2008)

*AW: Seltsame Musikstile*

Drei Möglichkeiten:

1) Das wurde in einem Kuhstall zu Mitternacht aufgenommen.
2) Das ist ein rückwärts abgespieltes Machwerk von "Deutschland sucht den Superstar".
3) Oder es sind die ersten musikalischen Gehversuche von 13-jährigen eingerauchten Möchtegern-Satanisten.

Persönlich tippe ich auf Möglichkeit drei.


----------



## TimTaylor (21 August 2008)

*AW: Seltsame Musikstile*



Wembley schrieb:


> Drei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1) Das wurde in einem Kuhstall zu Mitternacht aufgenommen.
> 2) Das ist ein rückwärts abgespieltes Machwerk von "Deutschland sucht den Superstar".
> ...



Die ersten eingerauchten Musikalischen Gehversuche eines 13 Jährigen um Mitternacht in einen Kuhstall - Rückwärts ... quasi.


----------



## Reinhard (21 August 2008)

*AW: Seltsame Musikstile*

Aha, was gaaanz Neues. Soso. 

Da hat einer wohl mit Audacity gespielt.
Der "Mönchsgesang" wurde von 45 auf 33 U/pm und dann nochmals um 50% verlangsamt. Nach der Restaurierung entpuppt sich das als eine Partyaufnahme, bei der ganz klar das Lied "Shugar Baby Love" von den Rubettes zu hören ist.
Das "Kirchenlied" wurde ähnlich verfremdet, nur dass dann das Ganze noch invertiert wurde. Der Titel ist mir unbekannt, ein Zitat aus dem Liedtext in Lautschrift: _"Alles watt ma jriegee könne, nemmen wir och mit, weil es jeden Ougenblick nur ejnmal gibt"_. 

:roll:


----------



## TimTaylor (21 August 2008)

*AW: Seltsame Musikstile*



Reinhard schrieb:


> _"Alles watt ma jriegee könne, nemmen wir och mit, weil es jeden Ougenblick nur ejnmal gibt"_.
> 
> :roll:



kannst mir das mal zukommen lassen? 

bin sehr fit, wat Musik angeht.


----------



## mareike26 (22 August 2008)

*AW: Seltsame Musikstile*

Das ist aus dem Lied "Viva Colonia" von den Höhner. klassischer Kölner Karnevalssong.


----------



## Marco001 (22 August 2008)

*AW: Seltsame Musikstile*

Dann hat der mich ja echt drangekriegt.


----------



## -Eye- (1 September 2008)

*AW: Seltsame Musikstile*

des erste hört sich eher nach so nebelhorn an und des zweite ist en kirchenlied mal so ins schwarze ^^:scherzkeks:


----------



## Heiko (1 September 2008)

*AW: Seltsame Musikstile*

"Merkwürdig" ist untertrieben. Bist Du sicher, dass die in der richtigen Geschwindigkeit ablaufen?


----------

